# I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this...



## BrilliantImage (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm currently working for a company called BrilliantImage.
They offer a service that turns Photos (digital and traditional) into Canvas Paintings. I've been looking around this forum, and I thought that people here might be interested in it.

I'm not posting this as an advertisement, but simply because I think that photographers would enjoy a service such as this. If you're a commercial photographer, you can contact BrilliantImage to offer the service to your customers, if you would like to.

The website is www.brilliantimage.com

Please let me know if you have any questions, I will be happy to answer them.


----------

